

Ask HN: Reddits or RSS feed for Cloud Computing - alpb

I was looking for cloud computing news feeds. However reddits /r/cloud and /r/cloudcomputing both gets new posts really infrequently. I am following ReadWriteCloud and Gigaom Cloud however I don't feed them technical enough. They are mostly writing about enterprise business and aiming exec people. Are there any good tech feeds on cloud?
======
boopsie
I've been looking for the same thing. The problem might be that "cloud" is too
overloaded of a term.

I've found some good links on dzone.com but since there isn't a tag for cloud
(or infrastructure or...) it's a bit of a crapshoot.

